# Stuck with Dnsmasq



## Logicien (Apr 16, 2022)

The port 67 is in use and Dnsmasq cannot initialise the socket to listen to the dhcp/dns clients so, because Android do not give me the option to use an other port than the default 67 and Dhcpcd do not have this option, even if Dnsmasq initialise on port 53, my lan miss connexion.

I have search as I can to find which service or so use the port 67, Bootp seem's to be the only do it and I have no trace of it on my computer, so I am stuck. Is Bootp a kernel boot option? None of /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf refer to it.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

I had to open 5353 for dnsmasq

```
###client_out="{ssh,domain,smtp,pop3,pop3s,auth,http,https,dnsmasq}"###
client_out="{22,53,25,465,587,110,995,113,80,443,5353}"
udp_services="{67,68,53,123}"#{dhcp,domain,123/ntp}#
```


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

Logicien said:


> Is Bootp a kernel boot option?


Take a look at /etc/services
It will give you insight into port 67 and 68

Snip of my relevant rule

```
pass in quick on $int_if proto udp from port = 68 to port = 67
pass out quick on $int_if proto udp from port = 67 to port = 68
```


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

Logicien said:


> because Android do not give me the option to use an other port than the default 67


I am struggling to understand where "Android" came to play.

Are you using your phone tethered as ue0 and considering it your WAN or Internet Connection?
That's all I can gather.


----------



## Logicien (Apr 16, 2022)

No I use Hostapd in 2.4Ghz band and Dnsmasq to give Internet access to my phones and those devices who do not support the 5Ghz band. On Linux it work. I can try  your snip. It's for Packet Filter (pf). I need the port 67 for Dnsmasq. All dhcp clients like dhclient and dhcpcd plus Android and little devices request on port  67.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

I did have problems with both dhcp port numbers and that lead to my pf rule.
I don't totally understand my 67 to 68 mapping but I believe it is because of client/server arrangement of dhcp/bootp.
It took me a while to reach that spot. Book of Pf was my guiding light.


----------

